# Slingshot Sights



## Dylan (Feb 21, 2010)

Morning all.

Can we see some pics of sighting systems that have been used on slingshots? I know most of you are traditionalists but there are some of us the like the high tech stuff.

Here is my simple sight made from a bicycle spoke and some small bolts.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Certainly looks like it would do the job


----------



## Dylan (Feb 21, 2010)

It works very well on tin cans out to 25meters but when I went hunting today, I missed about 10 birds. I theb took the sight off, put up a bottle and hit it 3 times in a row at a distance of about 20 meters. What gives? Do I stay instinctive or should I stick to the sight?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

when hunting i find the longer you aim the less chance you have of hitting out, as soon as they are in my aim i release, i have tried a barnett with sites before and missed a lot, jeff


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

I ordered an "anchor sight" by archeryinnovations.com last week. Its not a traditional sighting system but research on archery forums has told me the thing works fantasticly on hunting bows, it tells you when your "anchor point" is off. It has rave reviews as does the company, offering a money back guarantee no questions.
I am an instinctive shooter as well. When I try to aim I miss. When I point and shoot I do pretty good.

W.



Dylan said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Can we see some pics of sighting systems that have been used on slingshots? I know most of you are traditionalists but there are some of us the like the high tech stuff.
> 
> Here is my simple sight made from a bicycle spoke and some small bolts.


----------

